# Filmname gesucht



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Junge Krebs, brauch Knochenmark spende
Spender Schwerverbrecher (Killer, Hochsicherheitsgefängis)
Spender will ins Krankenhausverlegt werden damit er dort fliehen kann
Spender bricht aus

Ich hab den Schauspieler vom Vater des Sohnes vorm geistigen Auge, der Name fälllt mir aber nicht ein


----------



## TempestX1 (31. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht der hier ? Suche einen Fim !! Hab Namen vergessen !!! (Film, hilfe, TV)


----------



## cdo (31. Dezember 2012)

"Desperate Measures" (1998)
Desperate Measures (1998)

Filmbeschreibung von de.wikipedia.org:
"Matthew Conner, der Sohn des in San Francisco tätigen Polizisten Frank Conner, leidet unter einer unheilbaren Krankheit. Er benötigt eine Spende des Knochenmarks. 

Als Spender kommt nur Peter McCabe in Frage, ein verurteilter Serienkiller. McCabe wird in ein Krankenhaus gebracht, wo er flieht. Die Polizei  umstellt das Gebäude. Conner versucht, McCabe vor seinen Kollegen zu  beschützen, weil der Spender am Leben sein muss. Es kommt zu einigen  Kämpfen, einige Menschen sterben. Der Polizeichef lässt Conner  vorübergehend festnehmen, dieser entkommt jedoch. McCabe überwältigt die  in der Überwachungszentrale des Krankenhauses arbeitenden Männer und  verschanzt sich dort."


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2012)

Jepp ist Desperate Measure


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2012)

Sauber Auf euch ist Verlass. Danke


----------

